# Dynamic Cannon



## Arthur Olins (Mar 19, 2016)

Still paying my dues to become a member. I've lost count of my posts but it must be getting close. 
This is a piece I wrote one night trying to figure out how to use the dynamic feature in finale. 
Cheers, AO.:tiphat:


----------



## Arthur Olins (Mar 19, 2016)

OK, I get it, I wish this forum would have worked for me but over a hundred views of this post and no responses, it either means this piece sucks or there isn't anyone active here. I appreciate the two responses I got from my other posts and I would very much like to get to know you but this forum is so slooow! and I feel the composition part of it, has the least interest of members. It's just not what I was looking for, and maybe I'll see you down the road. 

Cheers, AO.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Arthur Olins said:


> OK, I get it, I wish this forum would have worked for me but over a hundred views of this post and no responses, it either means this piece sucks or there isn't anyone active here. I appreciate the two responses I got from my other posts and I would very much like to get to know you but this forum is so slooow! and I feel the composition part of it, has the least interest of members. It's just not what I was looking for, and maybe I'll see you down the road.
> 
> Cheers, AO.


Bit harsh that kind off remarks, could it be that no one is really interested ?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I understand where the OP is coming from. Lots of work passes by with little or no interest, and to some extent it has always been that way, a very meagre handful of composers and works receiving responses decent or good both in quality and quantity, but I can't shake the feeling that we had a real community on our hands some time around 2013/14. Whether that's just because my own works got a lot of attention back then, I don't know, but I do remember long running threads with multiple pages for quite a few regulars besides me. At some point we lost a few regulars who were a vital part of the intellectual life on this board, and I feel like that had the effect of enervating the rest of us into a kind of reluctant apathy. 

So yeah, sorry, hope you have better luck somewhere else.


----------



## Arthur Olins (Mar 19, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Bit harsh that kind off remarks, could it be that no one is really interested ?


OMG I think your right-----PUGG, nobody is interested and it is a bit harsh,
Thanks for pointing that out sweetheart!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Arthur Olins said:


> OMG I think your right-----PUGG, nobody is interested and it is a bit harsh,
> Thanks for pointing that out sweetheart!


Very mature reaction, by the way, I am not your sweetheart


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Well, you know, we might not always appreciate someone's work, but maybe still we can give them kind feedback. For instance, it might be helpful just to let people know why you didn't like something in case what you're thinking may actually have some validity and improve them. And then, they can have the opportunity to politely shoot your comments down if that's what they need to do. Walking on eggshells isn't good. Maybe we can set the tone a little bit better.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Maybe they were disappointed because you led them to expect field artillery and all they got was music! 

More practically speaking, I prefer an mp3 I can access on the net rather than downloading a work. Not sure if anyone else feels this way.


----------

